# Good Places To Buy Plants?



## Saved Soul (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello, I am looking for good places to buy plants for my terrarium. I know of Black Jungle, Josh's Frogs and T & C Terrarium Supply. Are there any other places that anyone would recommend I take a look at?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Antone has really nice plants and cheap plant cuttings as well which is nice. 
Spring Valley Tropicals


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

plus he has more in the classifed section. it would be nice if he would reply to me pm though


----------



## Saved Soul (Jul 28, 2008)

Certainly has some beautiful broms for sale =) Thanks guys!


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

If you are looking for a really specific type of brom Michaels Bromeliads has literally hundreds of species available, but no pics of each kind so its rather time consuming if you don't know what you are looking for.


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

I always go to Home Depot. They have all kinds of Angel brand plants. Which are small and good for vivs. Plus they are all $2.99 per a pot and you usually get 2 or 3 plants to each pot.



bussardnr said:


> plus he has more in the classifed section. it would be nice if he would reply to me pm though


Just to let you know he usually never responds to PMs. If you email him at [email protected] he usually responds within hours.


----------



## Saved Soul (Jul 28, 2008)

I would try to get some at Home Depot but I don't know crap about plants and I wouldn't be able to tell you what ones could make it in a terrarium or not unless some one told me ^^ LOL and I don't know how I would feel about asking someone at the Home Depot where I live because when I got my silicone and GS the guy had never heard of Dart Frogs before... But I guess it won't hurt to take a look at what hey have.. Thanks for the idea =)


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

kawickstrom said:


> I always go to Home Depot. They have all kinds of Angel brand plants. Which are small and good for vivs. Plus they are all $2.99 per a pot and you usually get 2 or 3 plants to each pot.



And a host of chemicals too!!  They use some doozies over there.

Nate, read the ad, EMAIL me!  Kawickstorm had it right!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I think the best place thing to do with any plants you buy from anywhere is to rinse them very well before placing them in your viv. Cuttings are better to use than whole plants. If the plant has been treated with a foliar insecticide, most of it will be rinsed off with a good hard rinsing with water. Some would have bonded with the plant and most likely won't hurt any animals. If the plant was treated with a systemic then the cuttings will only have the systemic internally and will pose no danger to your animals. But, if you have insects that eat plant material it will kill them. If you have soil on your plant you should remove it and use your own. If buying from anywhere you should isolate them for a few weeks and allow them to adjust to you conditions. But, I know this is not practical for most people.

The good thing about buying from sponsers is that they are most likely going to have plants that are suitable to use in vivs. I personally don't think there is a huge danger using plants from anywhere if you use caution but this is only my opinion.


----------



## Cindy Dicken (Feb 29, 2004)

otis07 said:


> If you are looking for a really specific type of brom Michaels Bromeliads has literally hundreds of species available, but no pics of each kind so its rather time consuming if you don't know what you are looking for.


* This site can help with visuals on the bromeliads.

Bromeliad Photo Index - Neoregelia*


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Cindy Dicken said:


> * This site can help with visuals on the bromeliads.
> 
> Bromeliad Photo Index - Neoregelia*


I agree, I use that site any time I browse Michael's spreadsheet of bromes. That index has pictures of just about every species and hybrid and it's also very efficient to use.

Mike


----------



## Saved Soul (Jul 28, 2008)

HOLY MOLY!!!! I had no clue there were so any different broms.... That would take me a month to look at all of those!!!


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah I know Home Depot does use chemicals. But I always rinse them really well and rinse all the soil off and I have never had an issue. Most of them that I have gotten stay relatively small.

Frogtofall- your welcome Antone haha


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I have a friend who works at EA and he told me himself, "Tell people who are using our plants in terrariums with animals to be very careful b/c we use some extremely strong pesticides." There is a reason their plants are perfect.

I personally feel that buying plants for PDF vivs from places that don't even have experience with Dart Frogs is pointless. Granted, I do have bias but I seriously feel that between all the vendors on this site, you can get just about anything you're after by, "Looking in your own backyard," so to speak.


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

I disagree, looking in your own backyard would be to look for a good locally owned nursery with exotics. While you may need to rinse off pesticides, you are supporting your local economy and you get to see what you are getting; which in my case makes all the difference. However, while you may be able to find a lot of the common stuff, it can be difficult to find a variety of broms, small orchids, etc. So while I always check out the plants at Lowes when I am in there, I almost never buy anything anymore, I have it all. This issue is similar to my only good exotic nursery in the area, a great selection of begonia's, but no broms or small orchids. Thus I branch out and have gotten some very nice things from this board's sponsors.

I would call that "looking in your own community."


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

I have ordered from violetbarn.com before. They sent me some really nice plants, and have a bunch of gesnariads (sp?) as well as other great viv plants.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

cindre2000 said:


> I disagree, looking in your own backyard would be to look for a good locally owned nursery with exotics. While you may need to rinse off pesticides, you are supporting your local economy and you get to see what you are getting; which in my case makes all the difference. However, while you may be able to find a lot of the common stuff, it can be difficult to find a variety of broms, small orchids, etc. So while I always check out the plants at Lowes when I am in there, I almost never buy anything anymore, I have it all. This issue is similar to my only good exotic nursery in the area, a great selection of begonia's, but no broms or small orchids. Thus I branch out and have gotten some very nice things from this board's sponsors.
> 
> I would call that "looking in your own community."


*sigh* I hope everyone else understood that by, "Looking in your own backyard" I meant looking here and supporting the board sponsors.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I think if you know little or nothing about plants then sponsors or other vendors geared toward the trade is the best bet. 

If you are really into plants then I think the best place to get plants is where you find the ones you want.


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

I am not trying to be anal but there is a distinction. I just don't feel that you should automatically jump onto the internet without checking locally first. It is very true that you will find more stuff online, but if you are just starting out, you might as well start with the common stuff, and maybe, you find a nifty local store in the process.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I agree the first best place to buy any plants is where you can see them in person. I just meant that if you have no idea what a plant even is and just want some to put in you viv then the sponsors is a great place to start. Believe it or not I bought my first collection of bromeliads from an ad I saw in a magazine by Black Jungle. That's all they were selling at the time but I had never seen those where I live. I soon began to buy from Tropiflora and then I just went nuts and the rest is history. If not for mailorder sales I would most likely never have been hooked. Times are different but not everywhere. If you live in Florida or in the Northeast, there are most likely many places to visit. If you live in Wingate NC there is no where to visit less than 30 miles and then there is not much. 

I get plants from everywhere and I suspect most people do. I don't think it's pointless to buy from any source. But, I'm a plant person and don't keep frogs so my opinion does not hold much weight in this discussion.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Black Jungle's great, it's actually like a hybrid of a frog store and a plant store. The greenhouse is huge and beautiful.


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

I started out with plants from lowes and home depot until I found the only good tropical plant store in Cola, SC. I have bought a fair share online, but I probably have spent more a little more locally. I went down to Sarasota to visit my grandmother and its insane the difference in what you can get in lowes there; and then you go to tropiflora and are blown away. I really feel that being able to see the plant makes all the difference. But all the boards sponsers are really good websites.


----------



## gorilla33 (Jan 7, 2009)

Bird Rock Tropicals has an incredible selection of Tillandsias and Bromeliads. Google them, you will find they have a great selection at great prices!
Bird Rock Tropicals Home Page


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Over the last couple of years I have bought a few plants from several of the sponsors; Spring Valley Tropicals, Josh Frogs, Little Frog Farm, Black Jungle and have been REALLY happy with all and I have only killed one or 2! Yes, I have also used some plants from dollar stores, Home Depot, and even orchids from Trader Joes. Yet I have to say my favorites all come from DB sponsors. 

Sally


----------

